# biological sciences in Australia



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

I am currently a Ph.D. student in biology (immunology/stem cell science) in the US, and my wife and I will be graduating soon. Science in the states right now is an extremely over-saturated area- the economic recession has cut funding in academia from about 15% grant approval rate down to about a 5% grant approval rate, and there's a good chance it's going to go down even further this year. This has made it next to impossible to move up past the level of postdoc (which in Australia is not a bad position, but in the states, due to too many Ph.D.'s and not enough jobs, means your max salary will be $45,000/year with very low benefits).

Industry isn't fairing much better- most biotech companies are laying off the majority of their researchers and putting R&D on hold until the economy gets better.

I'm a US/Australian dual citizen, so immigration is no problem for me, and I still have a lot of family in Australia. Can anyone give me an idea how academia and biotech industry are in OZ?


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Theoilman, 
I'm a post doc in the biological sciences and a the moment work as a casual academic. What has happened in the US is pretty similar to what is happening around the world really. There are some opportunities here but you need to be well published and have good independent research to get a lecture position. The research budget has recently been slashed here. The major disadvantage with Australia is there are far fewer Universities and community colleges then the US. It also depends on what kind of science you do..... Medical, health, applied, and environmental sciences are better funded here then basic research (ie I work in a biochem lab and it is hard to attract funding). All the post docs, that I know, have year contracts and don't know if they get renewed the following year. If there is money great...if not then they take the hours they can get and do lab demonstrating or work in other parts of the uni to cobble together a pay check and hope next year is better.....but maybe that is just a my small uni. The best country for research is Switzerland ...well paid for sure... But hard to get in. I wish you the best... The period after you PhD is critical. There are more funding opportunities for early career scientists so do take advantage as much as possible now. Network network network! HTH


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Do you have any advice on how to start networking there while I'm still based in the states?


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

Are there conferences that you might attend... Societies that you might join or labs that do research that your interested in that you could contact. Is there any connection that your mentor or maybe other profs in your current institute that have ties/collaborations with labs in Australia? don't be afraid to contact people directly and ask about opportunities. Good Luck!


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

I have a couple more question:

What kind of publication record are most places looking for? I have a few second author publications in JI and Stem Cell, a review in cellular & mol immunology, and I'm working on a first author paper that will probably go to JI or a similar journal. I should be able to squeeze out 1 more first author paper after that before I leave.

How easy is it in oz to move up past the level of post-doc, assuming you're relatively well published? Here in the states I know basically no one who's moved up past post-doc in the last few years. 

Also, how's the industry situation? Are companies hiring? Are there a lot of companies?

Thanks!


----------



## Almost gone (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Theoilman, 
Forget industry here, you would have soooo much more industry potential in the US. My advice to you is to find the best possible post doc you can (where ever that maybe) and work your butt off.


----------

